
Ask HN: Who is (back to) working in the office? - PopeDotNinja
What&#x27;s different?  What&#x27;s the same?
======
demygale
We are tentatively supposed to go back to the office in mid July. We have a
few floors in a fifteen story office building. The plan is to bring a reduced
group in with those who need to stay remote still having that option. Masks in
all common areas but I’m assuming not in your cube.

I don’t think this will work. I don’t believe it’s possible to have safe
offices until Covid19 is completely out of the population.

I suspect they will cancel these plans before they go into place or within a
month of starting back up.

~~~
Foober223
> until Covid19 is completely out of the population.

My understanding is Covid19 is similar to the common cold coronas. It will
stay in the population for the next several thousand years.

~~~
Foober223
Just want to add. The return to "normal" is when a majority of the world
population is infected. Not when the virus is starved of hosts. Host starving
has never been successfully achieved against corona's, even in the ancient
times before motors and easy world travel were around.

------
non-entity
I'm working part time (2 days a week) in office. It's a lot quieter, as were
only starting with around 25% of people back in office.

~~~
idoh
What are the details? Are people wearing masks in the office?

